# Hi Everyone...



## Lori_TG (Jul 23, 2006)

*As some of you know I am a male to female transgendered person. I was born with male parts but live as a female. I am also attracted to females. Does anyone have any tips on how to meet a female that is attracted to me? I've tried lots of dating sites and nothing. I was thinking maybe a Bi girl but can't seem to find that either. Any suggestions will be appreciated.*

*Thank-you,*

*~Lori*


----------



## Andi (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Lori, glad to see youÂ´re back! I have no idea where you could meet females other than websites/contact sites.

sorry that IÂ´m no help, just wanted to say hi


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Andi!

Good hearing from you! You're still looking beautiful!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2006)

hello! the only place i can think of it the Internet. most people are more approacheable on it.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with Andi &amp; Hersh. Online chats and possibly misc. singles sites... Not necessarily dating sites though. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah but I have also ran into too many "Fakes"

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* hello! the only place i can think of it the Internet. most people are more approacheable on it. Thanks...well, my B-day is Aug. 4th and I am going to this club. It's an alternative club. I've been there many times figuring maybe I would have a chance there. But I have never once gotten hit on. Not even a guy...not that I want a guy but you know? But I am going anyway because I figure maybe someone will be there that is interested. Thanks everyone..Hugs!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I agree with Andi &amp; Hersh. Online chats and possibly misc. singles sites... Not necessarily dating sites though. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* *As some of you know I am a male to female transgendered person. I was born with male parts but live as a female. I am also attracted to females. Does anyone have any tips on how to meet a female that is attracted to me? I've tried lots of dating sites and nothing. I was thinking maybe a Bi girl but can't seem to find that either. Any suggestions will be appreciated.**Thank-you,*

*~Lori*

Well over here we have gay, lesbian and i guess bi-sexual clubs. you could try there. I think sydney austrlian has a great night life. but to far. hehe. Maybe get into sumkind of show if you like purforming. And like ge into the sence that way. My teachers a Drag Queen, he says its so much funn and i assume thats were he meets his boyfriends. Are you attracted to men aswell? Maybe place an add in a newpaper.


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes that's where I've been going but no luck. No I am only interested in women. Women R-O-C-K!!

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* Well over here we have gay, lesbian and i guess bi-sexual clubs. you could try there. I think sydney austrlian has a great night life. but to far. hehe. Maybe get into sumkind of show if you like purforming. And like ge into the sence that way. My teachers a Drag Queen, he says its so much funn and i assume thats were he meets his boyfriends. Are you attracted to men aswell? Maybe place an add in a newpaper.


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm vonnie, nice to meet you, i'm new. I just wanted to say good luck! The best way is to be yourself &amp; to get out there (internet &amp; in person), be confident hun! =]


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Vonnie,

Nice to meet you! Thanks...it's just so hard to find a female....now if I were into men I'd have no problem!

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* I'm vonnie, nice to meet you, i'm new. I just wanted to say good luck! The best way is to be yourself &amp; to get out there (internet &amp; in person), be confident hun! =]


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* Hi Vonnie,Nice to meet you! Thanks...it's just so hard to find a female....now if I were into men I'd have no problem!

Yea, I'm sorry to hear that but everything happens for a reason &amp; you'll find your perfect female someday hon! Sit tight! Just have fun living life &lt;3 =]


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Awww thank-you....You are too sweet!

Hugs!

~Lori

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* Yea, I'm sorry to hear that but everything happens for a reason &amp; you'll find your perfect female someday hon! Sit tight! Just have fun living life &lt;3 =]


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* Awww thank-you....You are too sweet!Hugs!

~Lori

Well thanks &amp; good luck.

Let me know if you need

anything else

- stay sweet


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Vonnie...is your avitar Your picture? I love the way the eye is done.

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* Well thanks &amp; good luck.Let me know if you need

anything else

- stay sweet


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

no, i ONLY wish! Its actually close to my eye color though. I need to get some pictures on here. But until you can see pics on myspace, mine is: www.myspace.com/vonniegirlxo


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Vonnie....I'm trying to go to Myspace now...it's loading very slowly. That happens a lot with Myspace...Is it cool to add you?

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* no, i ONLY wish! Its actually close to my eye color though. I need to get some pictures on here. But until you can see pics on myspace, mine is: www.myspace.com/vonniegirlxo Just got this message from Myspace.....
hey everyone! there's been a power outage in our data center. we're in the process of fixing it right now, so sit tight. -Tom 

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* no, i ONLY wish! Its actually close to my eye color though. I need to get some pictures on here. But until you can see pics on myspace, mine is: www.myspace.com/vonniegirlxo


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* Vonnie....I'm trying to go to Myspace now...it's loading very slowly. That happens a lot with Myspace...Is it cool to add you?


Just got this message from Myspace.....

hey everyone! there's been a power outage in our data center. we're in the process of fixing it right now, so sit tight. -Tom 

totally cool if you add me!! =] &amp; i'm getting that message too =[ I haven't been on since saturday before 4.


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Cool! Thanks...As soon as I can log on I'll add ya!

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* totally cool if you add me!! =] &amp; i'm getting that message too =[ I haven't been on since saturday before 4.


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* Cool! Thanks...As soon as I can log on I'll add ya! okay, that'll be awesome, oh hey - it might ask for my email / last name. 
my email is [email protected]

It does that sometimes, I dont have it set like that &amp; I can't get

it to go away. So, just so you know!


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok cool Thanks! I never seen that before. Well, when I add you, you'll be able to see more pics of me.

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* okay, that'll be awesome, oh hey - it might ask for my email / last name. 
my email is [email protected]

It does that sometimes, I dont have it set like that &amp; I can't get

it to go away. So, just so you know!


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

okay cool =]

look forward to it!

have a good night!

=]


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 24, 2006)

K, Nighty Night

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* okay cool =]look forward to it!

have a good night!

=]


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello Lori. I'm cyw1 and I thought I would introduce myself.

There is a Canadian show called KINK, which runs on the Showcase cable channel. They are in their 5th season. The website is showcase.ca.

I'm mentioning this because the show is about fetishes and alternative lifestyles.

And they have profiled transgenders more than once. If you contact the show, maybe a producer could tell you the names of the clubs/organizations they have documented, and any American affiliates.

Best of luck.


----------



## ivette (Oct 6, 2006)

hi




lori. nice to meet you


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Lori!

Well, I was born in 1964, and I noticed form your profile that you were born in 1962, so we're from the same generation. There are hundreds of different ways to meet members of the opposite sex.

Just my 2 cents on this whole internet and chat line thing. I know many people who have found their true loves, etc. I have also heard, don't really know, like you said before, that there are a lot of fakes out there. JMO, but I think for us that remember life before the internet that we might have a higher dose of cynicism or suspiciousness regarding the success rate of online dating, etc. I'm not saying give up on it, or anything,and not to imply that we are over the hill by any means, but we remember a time when men and women actually used to meet each other through friends, community events, family, etc. IRL, in other words. I myself always hated the clubbing scene; I mean, the music was fun, and I love dancing, but the whole atmosphere just seemed way too desperate and forced. It's like, when you're looking hard for something, it never seems to happen.

When you go out, though...do you go as a CD? I mean, I don't know, you said you were trans-gendered..does that mean you're going to clubs dressed in female clothing, trying to meet a female? Is this a dumb question? ok, assuming you don't...Maybe just get out into your community, not at night in clubs...but during the day. Go out and show your big heart and sparkling personality. Maybe volunteer..let them come to you. If they don't, don't worry, they soon will. I know it sounds like a glib cliche, but just really be yourself. We're here for you, as we've all been ther before, believe me!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey I feel for you Lori,

Im just a part time CD but I know what you meen, the girls that come on to you on the web seem to be the phone sex girls looking for new clients , or somthing similer, and guys wanting blow jobs... its tough and I wish you yhe best...


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2006)

That's every Tgirls dream. To find the right woman who will be understanding and accepting. I too am totally straight, and love women. I do have a live in girlfriend and we get along wonderfully. She will come along, just be patient.


----------

